# Simple method od constructing shaker style doors



## TomP (15 Apr 2017)

Hi

I'm going to be making a free standing tv unit, id like to make some shaker style doors for it, however i don't have a router table or a table saw. are there any other simple ways to make these doors.

could i just glue pieces to the front to give the effect?

Tom


----------



## pcb1962 (16 Apr 2017)

TomP":1ydrabdo said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm going to be making a free standing tv unit, id like to make some shaker style doors for it, however i don't have a router table or a table saw. are there any other simple ways to make these doors.
> 
> could i just glue pieces to the front to give the effect?


You could.
If you want to make them properly Peter Millard's excellent video shows a method that is about as simple as it can be.


----------



## thick_mike (17 Apr 2017)

pcb1962":bw4f0fw7 said:


> TomP":bw4f0fw7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...



Those are lovely videos, thanks for the link.


----------



## Daniel Taylor (23 May 2017)

I also like the video. It is really a helpful guide to design shaker-style panel doors.


----------

